# Seksualiteit > Vroegtijdige ejaculatie >  Erectiestoornissen en vroegtijdig klaarkomen (ejaculatio praecox)

## postttt

Al wie (soms) last heeft van erectiestoornissen of vroegtijdig klaarkomen (ejaculatio praecox) moet dit zeker lezen !
Ik vond namelijk de ultieme oplossing . . . zonder pillen !
Ik ben 47 en de erecties kwamen niet altijd even vlot meer, en je weet ; eenmaal je je onzeker voelt, dan begint het pas goed fout te lopen !
Getroffen in mijn genot en mannelijke trots ging ik koortsachtig op zoek naar een oplossing. Een lotgenoot bracht me een ware mirakeloplossing ; een ring met een speciale vorm ( drukpunten ).
Ik was eerst héél sceptisch - maar jóngens ; WAT EEN SUCCES !
Dankzij de Max-ring ben ik altijd 100% zeker een keiharde erectie te krijgen die hard blijft. Mijn erecties zijn ook harder en dikker dan ooit !
Mijn vrouwtje is er héél gelukkig mee ; ze waardeert enorm hoe dik mijn erectie wordt dankzij de Max-ring. Bovendien kan ik dankzij deze ring nu ook perfect mijn ejaculatie beheersen ; ik kom pas klaar wanneer ik het BESLIS.
Ik voel me weer als 18 ; altijd pijlsnelle keiharde erecties, minstens even hard als toen ik 18 was, en ik recupereer ook weer snel ! Het is formidabel om nooit meer onzeker te zijn ; je krijgt altijd zeker een keiharde erectie en je komt pas klaar wanneer je dat BESLIST . . . ik had dit nooit durven dromen ! Ik ben er ongeloofelijk enthousiast over en ik wil dit dan ook delen met lotgenoten ; het is een wondermiddel ; PROBEREN dus ! Je hebt trouwens niks te verliezen ( tenzij je het niet probeert, lol ! ) want je kan het zelfs eerst gratis uittesten. Een lotgenoot nam vroeger erectiepillen ; met de Max-ring heeft hij nooit pillen meer nodig ! Je vind het hier 
Een paar kennissen die helemaal geen erectieproblemen hebben gebruiken de ring ook al ; met de Max-ring krijgt iedereen immers hardere en dikkere erecties waardoor de sensaties intenser worden !

----------


## postttt

Kijk ook bij ' Gebruikersgroepen ' ; daat staat de nieuwe discussie-topic ;
' Harde erectie, lotgenoten erectiestoornis en vroegtijdig klaarkomen ( ejaculatio praecox ) '

----------


## sietske763

hallo posttt,
ik ben het helemaal niet met je eens, heb totaal andere info gehad(door deskundigen)
en met een rubberen verstelbare ring ben je voor 20 euro klaar en zo kun je eerst kijken hoe dit bevalt.....ze praten iig geen dure dingen aan en hier kan je je ook uitstekent redden, en de stalen ringen van jou kun je daar ook kopen maar dan 100 euro goedkoper
en ejaculatie uitstellen is ook onzin want het komt juist eerder doordat die ring een vorm van opwinding geeft.
heeft ook de winkel mij verteld..............
dus ik vind het een beetje lullig dat je dure dingen voorspiegeld aan mensen die omhoog zitten met hun problemen....








hallo posttt,
je verstrekt geen eerlijke info aan mensen die alles wel willen doen aan hun probleem,
ben eerlijk voorgelicht en voor 20 euro heb je een rubberen ring die je zelf op maat kent zetten, heeft hetzelfde effect en ejaculatie komt juist eerder doordat die ring een opwinding geeft en een gevoelige penis.
en als je dat perse en stalen ring wilt kan dat ook, maar wel bijna 100 euro minder dan bij jou

----------


## postttt

Hey Sietske,
Je deed duidelijk niet de moeite om de ring waarover ik het heb te bekijken !
Had je de site over de Max-ring aandachtig bekeken, dan had je gezien dat het helemaal geen ring is zoals jij bedoelt ! Ik probeerde eerder ook al de gewone ringen waarover jij het hebt, maar dat heeft er niks mee te zien hoor ; die missen de drukpunten die de Max-ring zo doeltreffend maken. 
En het uitstellen van de ejaculatie werkt wél hoor met de Max-ring ( niet met gewone ringen want ja ; ze missen de drukpunten die de Max-ring wél heeft ) ; je kan de Max-ring zelfs afregelen dat je pas KAN klaarkomen als je de ring uitdoet.
Jammer dat je iets beoordeelt zonder het zelfs goed bekeken te hebben ; op die manier zal je mensen die echt perfect geholpen kunnen worden door de Max-ring wegtronen van de perfecte oplossing voor wat ze zoeken.
Dat het werkt staat als een paal boven water ; men is zo zeker van hun stuk dat je het eerst mag gaan uittesten.
Je word wel degelijk écht geholpen op een manier die inderdaad niet mogelijk is met de ringen die jij bedoelt en je bespaart een fortuin aan erectiepillen of ejaculatie-uitstel-middeltjes ( die toch niet werken !) .
Bedenk ook dat wie al erectiepillen gebruikt, méér uitgeeft per maand aan erectiepillen dan wat zo'n Max-ring kost !
Een vergelijking met de ringen die jij bedoelt slaat nergens op, maar ik begrijp dat je reactie niet slecht bedoeld is, je had je gewoon niet verdiept in de zaak. 
Groeten !

----------


## sietske763

jawel hoor........heb alles goed bekeken op internet.....
ben er alleen gelukkig op tijd achtergekomen dat ik via jouw ""reclame"" veel duurder uit zou zijn.
en die mening heb ik van ervaren deskundigen.....
je doet zo lelijk....voel je je betrapt???
mensen kunnen alsnog jouw advies opvolgen.....
en ik heb het recht om de mijne neer te zetten
zo kunnen mensen nu hun eigen mening bepalen, of de jouwe/of de mijne
groeten

----------


## Agnes574

Als administrator ben ik het met Sietske eens, ieder mag zijn mening geven!!

En let er op; links naar sites of verkoopreclame is op deze site *niet* toegestaan!!

----------


## robiano

Hallo, ik heb eigenlijk een vraagje en ik weet niet waar ik ervoor terechtkan
ik wil weten hoe je penis kunt vergroten en hoe je veel langer kunt vrijen zonder vroegtijdig klaat te komen, kunt u me helpen bij deze vragen aub.. Mvg

Groetjes,

----------


## Zane

Je kan wel allerlei ringen en andere apparatuur aanschaffen, maar er zijn genoeg oefeningen, zoals ademhalingsoefeningen, kegel oefeningen etc, om te leren hoe je je ejaculatie enigzins kan leren beheersen.

Gr..

----------


## Zane

Ik weet dat links niet mogen, maar hier heb je info over hoe je kegeloefeningen moet doen, en als je aan de ringen wilt, ook prima:-)>> Kegel oefeningen

----------


## Frenksp

Lastig onderwerp, soms is het erfelijk soms mentaal

----------


## christel1

Als jullie hiervan last hebben, dit kan toch besproken worden met de HA of uroloog of een mannelijke gyneacoloog gespecialiseerd in erectiestoornissen bij mannen vanaf een bepaalde leeftijd ? 
Ik denk zelfs dat jongere mannen daar ook last kunnen van hebben, een scheve opmerking van hun vrouw en het kan mentaal worden en denken ze dat ze niets meer klaar brengen in bed.. praat erover, stel vragen als je naar de HA gaat.. 
Overgewicht kan ook een oorzaak zijn van erectie stoornissen. Mannen het sterke geslacht maar als het over zoiets gaat dan durven ze niet naar een arts stappen, ook prostaatproblemen kunnen voor erectiestoornissen zorgen, je prostaat laat je best vanaf je 40ste controleren, door een simpele bloedafname kunnen ze al zien of er iets verkeerd zit en als je elk jaar een bloedafname laat doen dan kan je toch eens vragen om je prostaathormoon ook te controleren ? 
Vrouwen moeten dit ook doen hoor.. elk jaar gyneacoloog, borsten en al de rest, op wat wachten jullie eigenlijk ? Miserie miserie, praat erover met je HA of uroloog en je zal al veel verder staan...

----------


## sietske763

ik vraag me hier zo vaak af waarom ze niet gewoon naar een arts stappen....
er zijn zoveel topics over mannelijke sexualiteit....dus net als chritel zegt, vanaf onze 45e jaar lopen wij al artsen plat voor controles ed, dus waarom jullie niet?
normaal probleem hoor!

----------


## christel1

Ik al veel vroeger hoor dan 45, al van mijn 25ste voor mijn borsten enzo... 't is gewoon een onderdeel van mijn lichaam die een check up nodig heeft... je moet het zo maar zien dan...

----------


## Kimmykim

> Ik weet dat links niet mogen, maar hier heb je info over hoe je kegeloefeningen moet doen, en als je aan de ringen wilt, ook prima:-)>> Kegel oefeningen


Ik zal het doorgeven aan mijn vriend :Big Grin:

----------


## Bulgariman

Waar vind je die Max-ring ? Op google vind je er alvast niet veel info over. Noch bij de afbeeldingen.

----------


## christel1

Misschien eens een seksshop gaan bezoeken ?

----------


## Sylvia93

> Waar vind je die Max-ring ? Op google vind je er alvast niet veel info over. Noch bij de afbeeldingen.


Ik denk dat je het beste inderdaad een shop kunt bezoeken. Misschien zijn er ook webshops die ze verkopen? Heb even bij de pabo gekeken, maar deze heeft ze geloof ik niet. Goed zoeken dus!

----------


## christel1

Pabo heeft ze in zijn winkels wel, ben er zaterdag eventjes binnengeweest in Wetteren en daar hadden ze in alle maten en fortmaten en kleurkes :-)
Maar misschien niet in zijn webshops....

----------


## danny6

> Al wie (soms) last heeft van erectiestoornissen of vroegtijdig klaarkomen (ejaculatio praecox) moet dit zeker lezen !
> Ik vond namelijk de ultieme oplossing . . . zonder pillen !
> Ik ben 47 en de erecties kwamen niet altijd even vlot meer, en je weet ; eenmaal je je onzeker voelt, dan begint het pas goed fout te lopen !
> Getroffen in mijn genot en mannelijke trots ging ik koortsachtig op zoek naar een oplossing. Een lotgenoot bracht me een ware mirakeloplossing ; een ring met een speciale vorm ( drukpunten ).
> Ik was eerst héél sceptisch - maar jóngens ; WAT EEN SUCCES !
> Dankzij de Max-ring ben ik altijd 100% zeker een keiharde erectie te krijgen die hard blijft. Mijn erecties zijn ook harder en dikker dan ooit !
> Mijn vrouwtje is er héél gelukkig mee ; ze waardeert enorm hoe dik mijn erectie wordt dankzij de Max-ring. Bovendien kan ik dankzij deze ring nu ook perfect mijn ejaculatie beheersen ; ik kom pas klaar wanneer ik het BESLIS.
> Ik voel me weer als 18 ; altijd pijlsnelle keiharde erecties, minstens even hard als toen ik 18 was, en ik recupereer ook weer snel ! Het is formidabel om nooit meer onzeker te zijn ; je krijgt altijd zeker een keiharde erectie en je komt pas klaar wanneer je dat BESLIST . . . ik had dit nooit durven dromen ! Ik ben er ongeloofelijk enthousiast over en ik wil dit dan ook delen met lotgenoten ; het is een wondermiddel ; PROBEREN dus ! Je hebt trouwens niks te verliezen ( tenzij je het niet probeert, lol ! ) want je kan het zelfs eerst gratis uittesten. Een lotgenoot nam vroeger erectiepillen ; met de Max-ring heeft hij nooit pillen meer nodig ! Je vind het hier 
> Een paar kennissen die helemaal geen erectieproblemen hebben gebruiken de ring ook al ; met de Max-ring krijgt iedereen immers hardere en dikkere erecties waardoor de sensaties intenser worden !


waar kan je zo een max ring bestellen of kopen.en hoe ziet dat eruit.
de groetjes

----------


## hansdejong

kijk een op snelklaarkomen.eu

----------


## vroegtijdige zaadlozing

Ik heb net al eerder gereageerd op een andere vraag. Ik wil zeggen dat ik nu een methode heb gevonden die volgens mij voor iedereen werkt.
Ik kan nu mijn vroegtijdige ejaculatie voorkomen. Ondanks dat ik erg sceptisch was (wat wil je na jaren korstondige oplossingen) ben ik zo blij met de gratis tips die ik ontving nadat ik mezelf inschreef via die site. Ik kon de tips direct toepassen en hield het ook daadwerkelijk langer vol.

Geen middeltjes , zalfjes en doktersrekeningen voor mij meer. Deze methode werkt voor mij 
En eigenlijk zijn het gewoon super simpele tips. Ik had ze zelf kunnen bedenken.

----------


## christel1

Blijkbaar is het een betalende site ? Want dat staat toch in het 1ste commentaar "het is met het geld meer dan waard" ???? Sorry ik dacht dat betalende reclame hier niet toegestaan was en toch gebeurt het nog alle dagen.

----------


## vroegtijdige zaadlozing

Hoi Christel, over welke site heb jij het nou? Ik kwam op een site waar ik gratis tips kreeg die ik direct kon gebruiken. De tips werkten perfect en ik ben zeer tevreden. Ik ben helemaal gratis van mijn vroegtijdige zaadlozing afgekomen

----------


## christel1

De site die jij erop gezet hebt ? Je kan gratis tips krijgen maar onderaan staat er 1 comment en daar spreekt er wel iemand over 'zijn geld meer dan waard'' dus als ik het nog begrijp is het wel een betalende site als je meer tips wilt ? Maar ben al blij dat je geholpen bent

----------


## vroegtijdige zaadlozing

Hoi Christel1, ik snap nu wat je bedoelt. Ik heb het commentaar gelezen en het klopt inderdaad wat die persoon zegt. Ook ik heb uiteindelijk het product gekochten ben er super blij mee. Maar via die site kreeg ik emails met gratis tips. Die heb ik opgevolgd en ik heb die zelfde avond nog het langer uitgehouden met mijn vriendin. Ik was super tevreden met de tips die ik van die site kreeg nadat ik me had ingeschreven.
In die emails staan wel een linkjes naar complete ejaculatie controle. Daar heb ik uiteindelijk de methode gekocht waar ik nu mee bezig ben. Dus uiteindelijk klopt het wel. Ook ik heb later betaald voor het product dat ik gekocht heb.

----------


## vroegtijdige zaadlozing

ik zie trouwens hier heel veel over naar de seksshop, de max ring , pillen , zalfjes en naar de huisarts....ik kan je vertellen...niets helpt! ja tijdelijk. Ik heb bijna 18 jaar gezocht naar een echte oplossing. Ik was er helemaal klaar mee. Ik liep super gefrustreerd rond. Meerdere relaties naar de knoppen enz enz. Ik was er klaar mee. Ik had zelfs van de Emra Creme, hartkloppingen gekregen. 
Waar ik ook van baalde was dat je bij veel cremes alsnog een condoom moest gebruiken omdat anders ook de vagina van mijn vriendin verdoofd werd. 
Ik was echt overal niet blij mee. Helemaal mee gehad. En nu heb ik mijn zelfvertrouwen weer terug en is mijn seksleven super.
Tja en het is echt begonnen met de gratis tips die ik kreeg op de site van vroegtijdige ejaculatie voorkomen.

----------


## Siesz52

Ik denk dat het probleem van te vroeg klaarkomen in verreweg de meeste gevallen prima verholpen kan worden zonder pillen of rare hulpmiddeltjes. Het is namelijk vooral een probleem van de man die niet snapt dat echt lekker vrijen in feite de onmogelijke combinatie is van opwinding en ontspanning. Twee dingen die eigenlijk niet te rijmen zijn. Hoe zou je urenlang ontspannen met je liefje kunnen vrijen en neuken terwijl je zo geil als een aap bent? Nou, dat kan wel degelijk. Een van de dingen die daarbij van belang zijn, is dat de meeste mannen zelf niet echt durven te genieten, want ze denken altijd nog dat ze iets moeten presteren. Als je dat durft los te laten, ga je pas echt 'presteren.' En dan heb ik het niet over 'n half uurtje i.p.v. hooguit 5 minuten vrijen/neuken maar urenlang, nachtenlang, zonder klaar te komen. Dat is pas echt vrijen.

----------

